# More product Recalls



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The following recalls have been announced: Fizogen Precision Technologies of Wellington, Fla., is recalling 90-capsule bottles Off Cycle II Hardcore dietary supplements, because they could contain aromatase inhibitors, even though they are not authorized to contain these compounds. Aromatase inhibitors are associated with the following adverse reactions: decreased rate of bone maturation and growth, decreased [...]

*Read More...*


----------

